
Patri Friedman - Careful what you ask for: My Alzheimer's genes - mbrubeck
http://patrissimo.livejournal.com/1453175.html
======
Mz
I have a genetic disorder and have had great success reversing the negative
outcomes that i am supposed to be "doomed" to. A few thoughts of my thoughts
on genes are posted here: <http://healthgazelle.com/genes.shtml>

My understanding is that most genetic disorders cause problems via a protein
being misfolded. I have read that proteins will also misfold if PH balance or
salt balance within the cell is way out of whack. I have had good results with
reversing my symptoms by addressing the PH and salt issue that my genetic
disorder is known to cause. FWIW: My father happens to have Alzheimer's and I
know of someone else with my genetic disorder in the family whose father had
Alzheimer's. In recent weeks, stuff I am reading indicates that things that
have potential to help with my condition also often helps with Alzheimer's. I
haven't specifically researched if there is a link between my genetic disorder
and Alzheimer's but I begin to speculate there probably is. As I understand
it, both are inflammatory conditions.

